# Griding & Milk



## ChriX (Sep 16, 2010)

Afternoon all.I've been playing with my machine for a while now, and have a couple of points I'd like some advice on...

Since I started I have always ground to slightly overfill the basket, stir with a paperclip and then level off with the back of a knife before tamping. This makes a bit of a mess as the grounds go everywhere when you level them off. I tried dosing using the timer on the MC2, but found that it is very uneven as grounds get stuck in the chute, so unless you go in there and dig it all out after every push I can't see it being accurate enough. That and digging around/tipping the grinder over and slapping it isn't very practical for each shot. Is there a different method I could try? I haven't bothered weighing as I figured levelling is going to be the same every time.

Secondly, my shots are nowhere near good enough to drink as shots - I've had a couple of good ones but I'm still trying different beans, so I always add milk. My question is are there guidelines to how much milk makes a certain drink? I always use the full double in a 8oz mug, but it seems much stronger than what I would be served if I ordered a latte while out. I have read that some people discard half so they get a single. I also end up with bitter foam on top, when the drink itself isn't too bad.

I think some pointers from you guys would help me out quite a bit.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

A few questions ChriX

Which machine do you have

Tell us a bit about the beans you have tried

Are you doing a 30lbish tamp and have you upgraded your tamper from the plastic one that likely came with your machine

What is your extraction time, 25 seconds is a good ballpark figure

The MC2 is prone to collecting grinds in the chute, most of us use some sort of tool to get them out, I use a bent aluminium skewer or suck the grinds out with the vacuum cleaner then grind so that two timed doses fill the filter basket to slightly overfull as you do, then level over the sink before tamping with a firm tamp, I mentioned 30lb for this, in truth mine is probably 25ish pounds but pretty consistent allowing me to tweak the grind fineness if the pour is overly long or short of the nominal 25 seconds that is suggested.

Whilst on the espresso making learning curve, I would suggest doing as I did, stick to one bean variety initially so that you are taking the adjustments for different beans out of the equation until more comfortable / practised with your machine and technique


----------



## ChriX (Sep 16, 2010)

I've got a Classic with a naked portafilter and double basket. Happy Donkey tamper.

The last beans I've gone through have been Jailbreak from HasBean - I'm with you, I wanted to stick with the same bean until I got used to things, but 4 bags should be enough to get somewhere. Overall I didn't have any success with them, so I have now ordered a couple of bags of Blake to try. I'd describe the shots as watery tasting - the ones I managed with the beans I got with the grinder from Happy Donkey were a lot thicker. Also, the Jailbreak seemed to blond way too early no matter what I tried.

I also tried reducing the pressure on the Classic as detailed here: http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1175171794


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Yup a kilo of beans should be getting you there, my first thought would be to grind a bit finer but I assume you will have tried that already, hopefully another forum member will have some suggestions about where to go next with it. What duration is the extraction before the blonding occurs and what pour volume are you getting at that point?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Before reducing pressure (which I don't think will help on this occasion) I would be inclined to weigh the dose.

Based on my experience with Jailbreak I have found a 17g dose in a double basket works best on 2 Gaggia Classics I have used recently, with a fairly light tamp, but enough so that the grounds do not fall out if you tip the portafilter upside down.

You shouldn't need to use a pin and a knife, as this amount of grounds should fit easily into a double basket and level almost to the top when ground finely enough.

To avoid the blonding in the early stage, try grinding finer

How many days off roast were the beans?

Many cafes will serve a single shot in an 8oz cup. What milk are you using, semi-skim or whole milk?


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

"are there guidelines to how much milk makes a certain drink?"

it depends on what milk you're using (powdered, condensed, evap, fresh). as for me, cream is so much better.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I tend to weigh too until I know what the grind for a particular bean looks like before levelling. My scales sit next to my grinder so no excuses.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

ChriX said:


> My question is are there guidelines to how much milk makes a certain drink?


This handy guide may be of assistance


----------



## ChriX (Sep 16, 2010)

Glenn your tips seemed to have helped me out. I have started weighing and using a 17g dose (and also found that my MC2 is quite consistent in providing 17g+/-0.5g). I have been using bathroom scales to tamp to 30lb so just working on my grind now. Am getting a lot more drinkable stuff.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A great link Glenn.


----------

